# Planning to buy MSI GT683 need suggestions



## roy_pratik (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi guys,i'm planning to buy MSI GT683.I got a quote of RS 73.5k all inclusive.from Vedant computer,kolkata.
Purpose for the laptop is mainly *Gaming*,watching movies,surfing.So i guess i5 will suffice,don't have the budget for i7 variant .
What do you think about this laptop,any known issues?How's MSI warranty,they don't provide onsite,also I've heard you need to pay 1 way shipping charges for servicing.Anyone have some idea regarding this?Btw I'm from Kolkata.
Please reply guys,planning to pay advance tomorrow or next week.

PS. Is there any alternate model available within this range with full hd display?I'll consider that also.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 11, 2011)

^^Why not desktop gaming pc??


----------



## roy_pratik (Nov 11, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Why not desktop gaming pc??



I'm not sure how long i'll be able to stay at home,searching for job.So laptop will be the safest bet.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 11, 2011)

roy_pratik said:


> Hi guys,i'm planning to buy MSI GT683.I got a quote of RS 73.5k from Vedant computer,kolkata.
> Purpose for the laptop is mainly *Gaming*,watching movies,surfing.So i guess i5 will suffice,don't have the budget for i7 variant .
> What do you think about this laptop,any known issues?How's MSI warranty,they don't provide onsite,also I've heard you need to pay 1 way shipping charges for servicing.Anyone have some idea regarding this?Btw I'm from Kolkata.
> Please reply guys,planning to pay advance tomorrow or next week.
> ...



u can go for asus n55sf its 65k in it arena in e mall its with i7, full hd matte display gt555m, blue ray and most important thing is that asus has onsite service. u can check the model in asus international website  i m uploading the fiel with specification just check out.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 11, 2011)

roy_pratik said:


> I'm not sure how long i'll be able to stay at home,searching for job.So laptop will be the safest bet.



Then Laptop is good enough...check out some Asus one also in Flipkart or letsbuy.

Asus N Series N55SF-S1209V Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

But the graphics card is better in MSI one.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 11, 2011)

MSI has horrible screen and after sales service of MSI is not that great in india.
one should not go for flipkart they just robe us go for it arena they are the dealers of asus laptops they can give you better price than flipkart.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 11, 2011)

^^He will buy from Vedant Computers, Calcutta.


----------



## roy_pratik (Nov 11, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> u can go for asus n55sf its 65k in it arena in e mall its with i7, full hd matte display gt555m, blue ray and most important thing is that asus has onsite service. u can check the model in asus international website  i m uploading the fiel with specification just check out.



Thanks for the quick reply.
The full hd variant of n55sf is showing a price of 74k :O in the pdf.Also MSI got a much better graphics card with gddr5 memory.I don't like the look of n55 series personally.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 11, 2011)

Check this review of *MSI GT683*


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 11, 2011)

roy_pratik said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> The full hd variant of n55sf is showing a price of 74k :O in the pdf.Also MSI got a much better graphics card with gddr5 memory.I don't like the look of n55 series personally.



its just the MRP,He can get it for cheap in IT arena. My friend got it from there costed him  around 64.5 try and bargain and he can get a better deal. i will buy the same laptop this dec


----------



## roy_pratik (Nov 11, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> its just the MRP,He can get it for cheap in IT arena. My friend got it from there costed him  around 64.5 try and bargain and he can get a better deal. i will buy the same laptop this dec



Are you sure it's a full hd model? There's one normal hd model also :S.



Tenida said:


> Check this review of *MSI GT683*



Thanks for the link Tenida,checking it .


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 11, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> its just the MRP,He can get it for cheap in IT arena. My friend got it from there costed him  around 64.5 try and bargain and he can get a better deal. i will buy the same laptop this dec



i have seen both the laptops dude, MSI has better card but you are paying 10,000 just for the card and it comes with i5 so think about it. and msi got glare display while asus got matte display dude. Anyways at the end of the day its your wish , i am a hardcore gamer and truly speaking nothing can replace a deskstop if you are gaming. its your call all the best...



roy_pratik said:


> Are you sure it's a full hd model? There's one normal hd model also :S.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link Tenida,checking it .



i am damn sure dude there is only one model launched in india in n55sf and this the specification.


Model Name	N55SF-S1209V	                             
Color	Black	Black	Black
Display	15.6" Full HD Non-Glare	
CPU	Intel Huron River
i7-2670QM Quad
(2.2G,6M)	
VGA	NV GT555M 2G DDR3 VRAM	
RAM	8G DDR3 1333	
HDD	750G
7200rpm	
ODD	Blu Ray 4X Combo	
WLAN	802.11 b/g/n	802.11 b/g/n	
Camera	HD Camera	2.0M
Battery	6 Cell	
Win7 Home Premium	
Warranty	1-Year Global
Accessory & Remark	Bag, Mouse,Subwoofer, USB 3.0 * 2


----------



## roy_pratik (Nov 11, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> i have seen both the laptops dude, MSI has better card but you are paying 10,000 just for the card and it comes with i5 so think about it. and msi got glare display while asus got matte display dude. Anyways at the end of the day its your wish , i am a hardcore gamer and truly speaking nothing can replace a deskstop if you are gaming. its your call all the best...
> 
> 
> 
> i am damn sure dude there is only one model launched in india in n55sf and this the specification.



Check this link Tenida shared  Asus N Series N55SF-S1209V Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook ,i was talking about this model,this one comes closer to the price you are saying but it has normal hd.How come same model comes with different specs?I guess i'v to check with It Arena :S.

I know nothing can replace Desktop in gaming but i don't have a choice.Another question will i7 2670 serve me any good in gaming compared to i5 2430 with gtx 560m that too with gddr5 memory,the asus one is having crappy ddr3 & also i'm not sure which gt555 variant they are using,there are so many of them & lenovo y570  uses the shittiest of all.

I'm also paranoid about MSI warrenty.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 11, 2011)

roy_pratik said:


> Check this link Tenida shared  Asus N Series N55SF-S1209V Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook ,i was talking about this model,this one comes closer to the price you are saying but it has normal hd.How come same model comes with different specs?I guess i'v to check with It Arena :S.
> 
> I know nothing can replace Desktop in gaming but i don't have a choice.Another question will i7 2670 serve me any good in gaming compared to i5 2430 with gtx 560m that too with gddr5 memory,the asus one is having crappy ddr3 & also i'm not sure which gt555 variant they are using,there are so many of them & lenovo y570  uses the shittiest of all.
> 
> I'm also paranoid about MSI warrenty.



Thats totaly wrong u can call and check with asus only 
here is the contact.

Suprokash
Toll Free No – 18002090365 for any Sales & Service Enquiry ( 9AM to 6 PM)

my friend has this laptop dude or you can go to e mall and check in the asus exclusive showroom itself its on display. but try get it form it arena you can get a better deal.


----------



## roy_pratik (Nov 11, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> Thats totaly wrong u can call and check with asus only
> here is the contact.
> 
> Suprokash
> ...



Thanks dude,i'll check this model at the exclusive store.


----------



## rahul2002 (Nov 11, 2011)

^^^ i am also planning on buying this model!!!! please upload some pics when u buy it....


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 11, 2011)

rahul2002 said:


> ^^^ i am also planning on buying this model!!!! please upload some pics when u buy it....



go for this laptop dude its the best laptop for the price point at which its being sold.


----------



## roy_pratik (Nov 12, 2011)

rahul2002 said:


> ^^^ i am also planning on buying this model!!!! please upload some pics when u buy it....



Which laptop are you talking about MSI or ASUS


----------



## rahul2002 (Nov 12, 2011)

the asus one!!!


----------



## roy_pratik (Nov 12, 2011)

Paid advance for MSI laptop,hope i have made the correct decision .


----------



## Tenida (Nov 12, 2011)

^^You made the right decision buddy.MSI has better after-sales service in India than Asus.


----------



## roy_pratik (Nov 12, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^You made the right decision buddy.MSI has better after-sales service in India than Asus.



Hope same holds true for laptop also


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 12, 2011)

roy_pratik said:


> Hope same holds true for laptop also



Anyways congrats dude


----------



## roy_pratik (Nov 22, 2011)

Brought home the baby today evening,it's AMAZING 
Will try to post pics later,right now i'm too excited 
PS:Got Razer Carcharias as free headset instead of Piranha


----------



## Tenida (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats Do post the pics here


----------



## roy_pratik (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks mate,will post pics soon


----------

